# Congratulations to the winner of the Squier Tele Thinline



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations to the winner found here
Thanks to GC and Tapestrymusic


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Ripper: nice man. Enjoy that!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good job Rip, Congratulations!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Ripper! This contest was a helluva lot of fun. Thanks GC and Tapestry!

(runs away to cry, sniff, sob)


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

..........


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats Ripper!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ripper: Very happy for you! I hope you enjoy your new guitar very much.

Now, you've got to get us a picture of you with your new guitar or even a YouTube video of you playing something with it it you're up to that.

Again, congratulations!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Congrats and have fun with your new axe!!!


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats Ripper! I hope you enjoy your new guitar!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats dude!!! :banana:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! I just logged on, I can't beleive I won. WOW. Thank you so much to Tapestrymusic and the GC. I'm a little gobsmacked right now.kksjur


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper......forget about taking some time to smell the roses...play the Tele instead.

Congrats brother :banana:

cheers

Dave


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats on your win,you gotta let us know how she plays for you, ok.

DJ


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:banana: 
Tele 
caster 
playing 
time, 
Tele 
caster 
playing 
time


 Well won Ripper!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are the list of winners.

Ripper #1007: Thinline Tele
Mrmatt #101: T-shirt
Puckhead: 501: T-shirt
FlipFlopFly: 2837: T-shirt


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats Ripper!

Big thanks to GC and Tapestry Music for organizing this contest.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Ripper!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Here are the list of winners.
> 
> Ripper #1007: Thinline Tele
> Mrmatt #101: T-shirt
> ...


Congrats Rip! enjoy, lotsa mojo built in to that guitar already!
Congrats to the t-shirt winners too (hey, me too!)

thanks again tapestry - it was a heck of a contest.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

That was a lot of fun.
The only the thing to finish it up with a bang is to see a picture of Ripper with his new Tele :rockon2:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Ripper. Have fun with it and congratulations to the t-shirt winners as well. That was one heck of a long thread for that guitar!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Ripper said:


> HOLY CRAP! I just logged on, I can't beleive I won. WOW. Thank you so much to Tapestrymusic and the GC. I'm a little gobsmacked right now.kksjur


Tele? What Tele?

Hey, congrats Ripper. We'll connect tomorrow and a beautiful, luxurious Thinline Tele will be on its way to you Monday. And thanks again to everyone who participated. It was a challenge to try to keep up with reading the posts but I had a blast. Hope you all did too. Cheers!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Congratulations Ripper. Have fun with it and congratulations to the t-shirt winners as well. That was one heck of a long thread for that guitar!


Yeah I was definitely long winded with that one! Thanks for all the good wishes guys. I'll post a pick of the new girl once she's here. I have some tweed and blackface amps waiting to meet her.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Ripper!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done. Thanks to GC and Tapestry for keeping the adrenaline flowing.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Rip!...lofu


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on the guitar, and thanks to the forum and Tapestry!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Good on ya! Congrats Ripper!!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

the_fender_guy said:


> That was a lot of fun.
> The only the thing to finish it up with a bang is to see a picture of Ripper with his new Tele :rockon2:


Agreed. Congrats to Ripper and the other winners and cudos to Tapestry and GC!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats Ripper and the other wieners largetongue

I got my prize too as a birthday present, Tickets to Motley Crue and Airbourne Section 118 Row 1 that is right beside the stage also right by Mick Mars!!! too bad Joe Perry has to be there too ha ha


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Ripper and all the Tshirt winners. And big thanks to Tapestry for doing all this!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Congrats Ripper and all the Tshirt winners. And big thanks to Tapestry for doing all this!


Ditto.

Nice to see these things here, even if I don't win.

Somebody's getting a fre guitar, and that's cool.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

COngrats Ripper. Looking forward to a shot of you playing it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good for you! i hope you enjoy it! please post a review when you get it set up and fiddle with it some:banana:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> good for you! i hope you enjoy it! please post a review when you get it set up and fiddle with it some:banana:


I will do for sure. It's going to be interesting as I haven't had a tele in a long time, but oddly enough I started thinking about a month ago it was time to get one again.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats man!! love the guitar...and i hope you love it too!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

congrats dude! that's a hawt finish btw!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just saw this one. Congrats on winning Ripper.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cingratulations Ripper, and yes, thanks to Tapestry for the fun.


We'll need to see some good pictures por favor?


----------

